# Zählerwert überschreiben



## Elektrosly (22 August 2010)

Bei einem Aufwärts- / Abwärtszähler habe ich ja die Möglichkeit unter PV einen Wert vorzugeben. Kann ich eigentlich diesen Wert überschreiben? 
Ich möchte, dass der Zähler grundsätzlich bei 10 anfängt. Allerdings würde ich diesen Wert später im Programm überschreiben / ändern können. Geht das in AWL?


----------



## dalbi (25 August 2010)

Hi,

bei einem Zähler einfach den Wert in Akku laden und mit S Zählerwert setzen. Achtung der Zählwert ist im BCD Format zu laden.


```
L    MW16    //Lade Zählerwert als Integer    
ITB        //Wandeln in BCD
S    Z1        //Setze Zählerwert
```

oder falls Du den SFB2 "CTUD" meinst, einfach Zählerwert an PV z.B. "MW16" vorgeben und mit positiver Flanke an LOAD "M20.3", Zählwert setzen.


```
CALL   SFB2,DB2   
       CU   := M20.0 
       CD   := M20.1 
       R    := M20.2 
       LOAD := M20.3    //Zählwert vorbesetzen
       PV   := MW16    //Vorbesetzwert
       QU   := M20.4
       QD   := M20.5
       CV   := MW18    //aktueller Zählwert
```

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Bernard (25 August 2010)

*Hu hu dalbi*

mach doch endlich Urlaub 

Selbst in deinem so wohlverdienten Urlaub denkst du doch noch an das Proggen.Endspann dich und mach dir mit deiner Familie ein paar schöne Tage in den USA.

Viele Grüße und weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub

Bernard


----------



## Elektrosly (29 August 2010)

Habe es etwas anders realisiert bekommen. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------

